# Call the Sabbath a Delight by Andy Webb.



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 21, 2010)

> "If you turn away your foot from the Sabbath, From doing your pleasure on My holy day, And call the Sabbath a delight, The holy day of the LORD honorable, And shall honor Him, not doing your own ways, Nor finding your own pleasure, Nor speaking your own words, Then you shall delight yourself in the LORD; And I will cause you to ride on the high hills of the earth, And feed you with the heritage of Jacob your father. The mouth of the LORD has spoken." (Isaiah 58:13-14)
> 
> "Call it a delight, that is, esteem it so. Though the Sabbath is not a day for carnal pleasure, yet holy pleasure is not forbidden. The soul must take pleasure in the duties of a Sabbath. The saints of old counted the Sabbath a delight: the Jews called the Sabbath a day of light. The Lord’s day, on which the Sun of Righteousness shines, is both a day of light and delight. This is the day of sweet intercourse between God and the soul. On this day a Christian ventures forth to heaven; his soul is lifted above the earth; and can this be without delight? The higher the bird flies, the sweeter it sings. On the Sabbath the soul fixes its love on God; and where love is, there is delight. On this day the believer's heart is melted, quickened, and enlarged in holy duties; and how can all this be, and not a secret delight go along with it? On a Sabbath a gracious soul can say, "I sat down under his shadow with great delight, and his fruit was sweet to my taste." (Song. 2:3.) How can a spiritual heart choose but call the Sabbath a delight? Is it not delightful to a queen to be putting on her wedding robes in which she shall meet the king her bridegroom? When we are about Sabbath exercises, we are dressing ourselves, and putting on our wedding robes in which we are to meet our heavenly bridegroom the Lord Jesus; and is not this delightful? On the Sabbath God makes a feast of fat things; he feasts the ear with his word, and the heart with his grace. Well then may we call the Sabbath a delight. To find this holy delight, is to "be in the Spirit on the Lord's-day."


Also if you have a minute pray for us. My youngest son is under pressure to pursue things outside of the sabbath boundaries. He refused on his own volition and I will be to blame even though he came under this conviction on his own. This will be a family feud. Thanks.

Randy


----------



## Herald (Mar 21, 2010)

Randy, praying for you and your boy.


----------



## Wayne (Mar 21, 2010)

Be firm in your convictions, but loving, calm and peaceable in conversation.


----------



## Scott1 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## APuritansMind (Mar 21, 2010)

Praying.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## au5t1n (Mar 21, 2010)

I know how that is.


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 22, 2010)

> Also if you have a minute pray for us. My youngest son is under pressure to pursue things outside of the sabbath boundaries. He refused on his own volition and I will be to blame even though he came under this conviction on his own. This will be a family feud. Thanks.



Randy, that's awesome that he has that level of maturity. I've told my eldest that he's OK to play on any rep team for soccer but that the Lord's Day is off limits for practice, travel, or games. The big thing was to tell him that the men are separated from the boys in this way: He can go to a coach and say that he is unable to play on Sundays because his mom and dad won't let him *or* he can go to the coach and say that he won't play on the Lord's Day because it is his conviction. To see your son doing the latter is a great blessing.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 22, 2010)

It just might have been by Historical osmosis. His name is Samuel Rutherford Snyder.


----------

